# What happened to pcplumber?



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Attached, are two pictures showing what happened to pcplumber. I was told that he gave his company to his ex-wife, gave all his property to his children and he survives by picking up bottles and cans. The ex-wife changed the name of the company to Adora Plumbing Inc.

The first picture is a trailer tipped over that was carrying bottles and cans. The 2nd picture is pcplumber laying on the ground and all the bags of cans are tied together and being dragged by the trailer.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

So things are going well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

I'm obviously out of the loop on something...


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Guess his ventures into THC market backfired. 

Gave his ex-wife the company ... LOL Tax or legal dodge I'm sure. There is no way, I mean NO WAY, anybody except PCP would leave that chit webpage up. He's still got the marketing 'stupid' IRON grip.


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

Daffysplumbing= pcplumber 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwatbay (Mar 16, 2010)

What was his webpage....just so I can do see it again. A prime example of why you don't need to be running on all cylinders to be a contractor. 

Wasn't he also famous for multi-page rants that just went on and on and on. I sure wish I had that much free time. :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just recollecting, but as I think on it, some of his last posts were about starting a "grow operation".


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Texas Wax said:


> Guess his ventures into THC market backfired.
> 
> Gave his ex-wife the company ... LOL Tax or legal dodge I'm sure. There is no way, I mean NO WAY, anybody except PCP would leave that chit webpage up. He's still got the marketing 'stupid' IRON grip.


I don't think it has anything thing to do with success or failure.

The funny thing about people is those who don't have a lot of money spend all their money trying to impress other people so those people think they have money and the rich people enjoy acting like homeless people who are as poor as dirt. Here is a person who owned several fairly large businesses and he is scavenging for cans in in the middle of the night in front of his family, neighbors and friends and sleeping on a strangers lawn. There is a lot more to this than what meets the eyes.

Do the math. A can scavenger earns about $1.50 per hour. The worse plumber in the world has to be making $100 per day.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

daffysplumbing said:


> I don't think it has anything thing to do with success or failure.
> 
> The funny thing about people is those who don't have a lot of money spend all their money trying to impress other people so those people think they have money and the rich people enjoy acting like homeless people who are as poor as dirt. Here is a person who owned several fairly large businesses and he is scavenging for cans in in the middle of the night in front of his family, neighbors and friends and sleeping on a strangers lawn. There is a lot more to this than what meets the eyes.
> 
> Do the math. A can scavenger earns about $1.50 per hour. The worse plumber in the world has to be making $100 per day.


Not understanding the point of the thread... Do you personally know him or something? :blink:


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

KAP said:


> Not understanding the point of the thread... Do you personally know him or something? :blink:


KAP....

read post #5....:laughing:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

griz said:


> KAP....
> 
> read post #5....:laughing:


:blink:

Can't be... posts aren't long enough.... and I would be one to know... :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

KAP said:


> :blink:
> 
> Can't be... posts aren't long enough.... and I would be one to know... :thumbsup: :laughing:


Ohhh it's him, no doubt now. Look at this post in his profile ....



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Bambamm511 View Post
> Sounds like you have some stuff to figure out there daffy. A clearly written vehicle policy statement signed by the employee elimates the problem. That's what bailed me out when I had an employee take a vehicle after hours, get drunk and total my truck and trailer. He was fortunate I am an easy going guy and didn't report it at stolen as I was advised to do by the police.
> 
> ...


----------



## NYgutterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

When daffy first signed on I called him out on being pcplumber. Same writing style and long boring posts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

NYgutterguy said:


> When daffy first signed on I called him out on being pcplumber. Same writing style and long boring posts.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Didn't think enough of anybody named 'Daffysplumbing' to even give a chit and look.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Daffy,

You and PC also have in common that your wives, or ex wives now run one of your businesses.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Can't the admins see the IP's? Don't you guys block using IP addresses?


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

daffysplumbing said:


> Attached, are two pictures showing what happened to pcplumber. I was told that he gave his company to his ex-wife, gave all his property to his children and he survives by picking up bottles and cans. The ex-wife changed the name of the company to Adora Plumbing Inc.
> 
> The first picture is a trailer tipped over that was carrying bottles and cans. The 2nd picture is pcplumber laying on the ground and all the bags of cans are tied together and being dragged by the trailer.


Weird that Adora Plumbing uses the same contractor license numbers as Jacks Rooter.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Weirdest. :blink: Thread. Ever.





:blink:







:confused1:


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Weirdest. :blink: Thread. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.... :thumbsup:

Not getting it... So is this PCP's way of telling us he homeless and out of business and has shed his former life and is now known as Daffy?... :blink:


We're a little too far removed from April Fools Day...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Captain Queeg...

http://www.tcm.com/mediaroom/video/413565/Caine-Mutiny-The-Movie-Clip-I-Kid-You-Not.html


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

TNTSERVICES said:


> Can't the admins see the IP's? Don't you guys block using IP addresses?


Only if they sign up from the same location.

I, for example, use multiple usernames. I post as "smalltownguy", Stryker1-1, and "Warren", form time to time. 

I also have used the names "JohnFRWhipple", "RedLiz, and "rosethornva" in the past.

:blink:





Oh, and I also had one called "pcplumber".


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Only if they sign up from the same location.
> 
> I, for example, use multiple usernames. I post as "smalltownguy", Stryker1-1, and "Warren", form time to time.
> 
> ...


Holy chit, if I just had something to drink it would have been all over my screen. That has to be one of the funniest posts ever! :laughing:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Only if they sign up from the same location.
> 
> I, for example, use multiple usernames. I post as "smalltownguy", Stryker1-1, and "Warren", form time to time.
> 
> ...


That Rosemary Thornton gal; Found her on Facebook, and she has helped me quite bit with some Sears catalog home designs & history.

Smart, knows her chit.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Weirdest. :blink: Thread. Ever.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seriously. What a strange thing to post.

Sounds like the guy has had a rough turn but CT isn't a therapist and posting on the internet doesn't help a person get their life together.


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Youngin' said:


> Seriously. What a strange thing to post.
> 
> Sounds like the guy has had a rough turn but CT isn't a therapist and posting on the internet doesn't help a person get their life together.


There is something to learn from everything good and bad. When people see or hear something good they could possibly get inspired to do even better. When a person sees something bad they can become inspired to do better.

Just because a multi-millionaire who had more than 60 employees picks up cans does not mean he failed or is down on his luck. What I see here is a bunch of shallow-minded posts. 

The reason for the post!!! I think it is very interesting that a person with that high a status spends the major portion of his time picking up bottles and cans.


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

daffysplumbing said:


> There is something to learn from everything good and bad. When people see or hear something good they could possibly get inspired to do even better. When a person sees something bad they can become inspired to do better.
> 
> Just because a multi-millionaire who had more than 60 employees picks up cans does not mean he failed or is down on his luck. What I see here is a bunch of shallow-minded posts.
> 
> The reason for the post!!! I think it is very interesting that a person with that high a status spends the major portion of his time picking up bottles and cans.


All I got from your post is that this individual lost his company and fell on hard times and had to resort to picking up bottles to make ends meet.

This is still a strange post.

Also, there is nothing wrong with picking bottles. I used to do that when I was younger. 

I am concerned about what looks like passing out on someone's lawn. That's not normal.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

daffysplumbing said:


> There is something to learn from everything good and bad. When people see or hear something good they could possibly get inspired to do even better. When a person sees something bad they can become inspired to do better.
> 
> Just because a multi-millionaire who had more than 60 employees picks up cans does not mean he failed or is down on his luck. What I see here is a bunch of shallow-minded posts.
> 
> The reason for the post!!! I think it is very interesting that a person with that high a status spends the major portion of his time picking up bottles and cans.


Isn't it about time for you to come clean here? Are you a competitor? A relative? Former friend? It is obvious to everyone that you have a connection to PC, we just don't know what that connection is yet. 

This thread is gonna be closed shortly. I will give you a few moments to come clean here before I close it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Warren said:


> Isn't it about time for you to come clean here? Are you a competitor? A relative? Former friend? It is obvious to everyone that you have a connection to PC, we just don't know what that connection is yet.
> 
> This thread is gonna be closed shortly. I will give you a few moments to come clean here before I close it.


Wait... you mean he's NOT PCPlumber?  

What the... :blink:


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

KAP said:


> Wait... you mean he's NOT PCPlumber?
> 
> What the... :blink:


I call BS all the way around - Daffy is as Daffy does like PCP - therefore he is. even has the holier than thou wanna be sage type flavor to his posts.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

daffysplumbing said:


> There is something to learn from everything good and bad. When people see or hear something good they could possibly get inspired to do even better. When a person sees something bad they can become inspired to do better.
> 
> Just because a multi-millionaire who had more than 60 employees picks up cans does not mean he failed or is down on his luck. What I see here is a bunch of shallow-minded posts.
> 
> The reason for the post!!! I think it is very interesting that a person with that high a status spends the major portion of his time picking up bottles and cans.


Yea, do you know him? 

There must be some reason that you found him gathering cans, and that you know that he is the same guy that used to come to CT with a username of "pcplumber".

Very weird thread, and something fishy going on.


----------

